# Weatherby Mark V or Remington 700?



## ben10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a new rifle and I'm probobly gonna get one of the two, and I'm wondering If any of you guys have had expeirences with the new 700s or any Mark Vs and what your opinion is on either one of the these and which do you think is the better gun.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ask yourself this, if someone where to give you one for free, to use and not trade, which one would you pick?

It would be the Mark V for me. I have plenty of 700's , Ruger M77's, Winchesters, etc. But a Weatherby Mark V, well not yet, as most of my rigs with optics are less than the upper models of the Mark V alone.

Features I like, short bolt throw, super strong action, great customer service (from what I have read, even though you don't hear of many problems), the classiest wood stocks out there (yes I prefer wood), accuracy, etc. But those are just my preferences.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've never been a fan of Weatherby. I'd choose the Rem700 over the Weatherby any day. They may look pretty but I'd have a hard time toting a weatherby around the woods, i'd be more worried about getting it scratched up. I know several people that are weatherby fans. I just don't like their bolts. The Mark V guarantee a 1.5" group at 100yds with factory ammo. I'm pretty sure that Rem doesn't have those claims, but will easily beat those claims on any of their rifles. If I'm going to pay 2 grand for a rifle, it had better shoot better than a half inch at 100yds. My Rem700 Police would shoot .25" groups all day long. When I sold it I have the target to the guy, it had 3, 3 shot groups and all were under .25" all were consecutive and all shot off a bipod. So I'd point you in the 700 direction.

If you're thinking about customizing it any, the Rem 700 will be able to do a lot more with.

I'm sure both will hold their own in the shooting department. so you'll just have to decide weather you like the looks for the durability.

which 700 did you have your eye on?

xdeano


----------



## ben10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well If i were to get a 700 it would be a bacic BDL with the wood stock in either 270,30-06, or 7mm mag but im not sure if i want to buy any of the new remingtons after my expierence with my 597 17 HMR recall and i have heard lots of bad things about remmington a far as qualty control on all their firearms latlely. But don't get me wrong I've shot my dads 700 in 6mm and its a good gun but I'd rather shoot my vanguards.

If i were to go with the weatherby I'd go brand new in 257 weatherby mag I've heard lots of good things about this cartdridge and after looking at used ones(well used) for $1500-$1700 I think a new one is a better choice.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like you got your mind made up already. Buy the Mark V. Then you won't be scond guessing your purchase.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ben10 said:


> Well If i were to get a 700 it would be a bacic BDL with the wood stock


 :thumb:

Id LOVE to find a "slightly used" BDL in .22-250 or maybe 6mm Rem. Problem is, NOBODY gets rid of them!

The classic "black cap" BDL is one of the best factory rifles ever made.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ben10 said:


> Well If i were to get a 700 it would be a bacic BDL with the wood stock in either 270,30-06, or 7mm mag but im not sure if i want to buy any of the new remingtons after my expierence with my 597 17 HMR recall and i have heard lots of bad things about remmington a far as qualty control on all their firearms latlely. But don't get me wrong I've shot my dads 700 in 6mm and its a good gun but I'd rather shoot my vanguards.
> 
> If i were to go with the weatherby I'd go brand new in 257 weatherby mag I've heard lots of good things about this cartdridge and after looking at used ones(well used) for $1500-$1700 I think a new one is a better choice.


If those .257 are well used you might as well pick a barrell up with that. the .257 is awsome but also a barrel burner.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't worry about barrels, you can always re-barrel your rifle. If i were you i'd get one of the new heavy barrel Rem's and put a super nice scope and stock on it, and still be in under the price of a MV. Depends on if you want a pure shooter, or you want an investment. The M-V is gonna hold its value and go up. The Rem, if you mod it out to shoot won't be worth as much long run. I'd get the Rem and build a shooter. Thats me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

honestly, for the amount of money that you'll be sticking into the MV you could just as well custom build your own rifle. Choose the action, stock, barrel and trigger assem., have a good smith true the action and stick it all together and you'll have a rifle that will shoot way better than the 1.5" guarantee that MV offers.

You'll like it more in the end, and will tend to keep it longer because it was customized to you. I priced it out a year ago and it was around 2000 - 2500 depending on all the crap you could put on it or do to it.

just my opinion.

xdeano


----------

